# Aggression



## Jrom (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello,
I am new to pigeon ownership and could really use some advice.

Quick backstory: I ended up with an unreleasable, feral male (I think) pigeon about three months ago and just got him a female (so I am told) king pigeon as a companion. 

I let my feral pigeon out on the patio daily and he dances and coos like crazy whenever he sees another pigeon- which is why I figure he is male, but he also grunts like crazy whenever I handle him which I hear is a primarily female trait. I purchased him a female king pigeon (who has never made a sound) in hopes they would bond, but the opposite happens. Whenever they are together he will get into his nest and coo, but when she approaches they begin to rather viciously peck at each other and slap each other with their wings. When I separate them and place the female in her separate but neighboring cage, she actively tries to get back into his cage, while he just stays put in the corner as far away from her as possible. I fear my good intentions may be further stressing the poor rescue bird. 


Does this sound like territory aggression? Is it possible I have two males? Any advice on how to cool the situation?

Thanks a lot


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our birds have needed at least a week or two of eyeballing each other side by side in separate cages before they decide to pair up.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they can be very territorial. I have had males in my loft trying to attract a female, but when she goes into his box, he fights with her. This can go on for a couple of days before he stops doing that.
If they are in cages, then keep them in cages side by side until they both show signs of wanting to be together. Then you can let them out in a neutral area. If she is just being put into what he perceives as his territory, then he may do that. Go slow with them and it works better.


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

It definitely takes time for them to get used to each other. All you can do is place them side by side and wait it out. I have had birds take approximately 4 weeks to eventually stop being aggressive and mate. 

Let them out every now and then and see how they behave around each other.


----------



## Jrom (Nov 30, 2017)

*Thanks Everyone*

Thanks to everyone that replied- your advice has been both comforting and informational. I do appreciate it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jrom (Nov 30, 2017)

*Update*

Thanks to everyone that responded to my post. The birds warmed up quickly to eachother and are now bonded. Warms my heart to see my feral, flightless male with his lady.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Jrom said:


> Thanks to everyone that responded to my post. The birds warmed up quickly to eachother and are now bonded. Warms my heart to see my feral, flightless male with his lady.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


That's great news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear they are getting along.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the update.


----------

